# Would the world be better off without Banjo's?



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Before the invention of Banjo's, people lived without suck music and picking berries and mushrooms. Being Banjoless, they had no twang or music to chew hay to and consequently they were sad







. They also had no reason to yell and holler. Whereas guitars ruined everything for the banjo and distanced the banjo player from nature and hillbillism. :lol:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

The man who wrote Waltzing Matilda - you want to get rid of him! What sort of Australian could even think such a thing? Not even a whinging Pom would do it. Kipling wrote a poem clebrating its glories.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

In the hands of a good picker, an asset to any folk group. Pete Seeger and the Weavers doing Wasn't That a Time!. Steve Martin picks a mean banjo. Like bagpipes, can stir the blood.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I love the banjo. There's nothing quite like its insolent joie de vivre.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

No....I play Bluegrass mandolin. I need a banjo player to make me look good!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2016)

To answer EDRUKV's OP: Yes!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

No, I do like them, just like the Balalaika .


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

My uncle played a bit of banjo in a folk group, but that was a long time ago. I've still kept fond memories of that instrument.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I sometimes play in a combo where one member sometimes plays the banjo.

I prefer it when he plays the mandolin.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

For a few years, about 20 years ago I had a banjo. I played it like a guitar. I pawned it to pay the rent one month. I don't regret that sale.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Banjos are fine. Slide whistles and accordions I can do without.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Would the world be better off without Banjo's what? 

apostrophe police -


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Given the choice between banjo and agriculture, I'd pick agriculture.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Taggart said:


> The man who wrote Waltzing Matilda - you want to get rid of him! What sort of Australian could even think such a thing? Not even a whinging Pom would do it. Kipling wrote a poem clebrating its glories.


No need to worry I secretly own a Banjo myself............... and am a member of Banjo's Anonymous Australia (BAA)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

sospiro said:


> Would the world be better off without Banjo's what? apostrophe police -


No No No, not the apostrophe police'- anything but them, please I'll even take Kryptonite, don't tell them I'm here' they have got me many times' before........................


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"When you want genuine music -- music that will come right home to you like a bad quarter, suffuse your system like strychnine whisky, go right through you like Brandreth's pills, ramify your whole constitution like the measles, and break out on your hide like the pin-feather pimples on a picked goose -- when you want all this, just smash your piano and invoke the glory-beaming banjo!" -Mark Twain


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

There is a lot of great banjo music out there. Check out Lester Flatt and Earl Skruggs.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Too right go twang that thing!


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I play banjo (5-string one) a little bit - learning to, actually. Love this instrument. Why? Because it's the single happiest instrument in the world: tuned in an open G major!!!

P.S. My main instruments in the days of aulde were violin and piano.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I so nearly said "YES!" emphatically, then I remembered the remarkable Barney McKenna, who could make a banjo sound like a half-way decent musical instrument:


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

But his expression doesn't change. Is there no such thing as Banjo face?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2016)

All I know and care about, EddieRUKV, is that Varèse never _ever_ wrote any god damned note for the banjo and he was right! I rest my case.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Excellent deduction my dear TalkingHead, so I guess you would vote yes like me................


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Excellent deduction my dear TalkingHead, *so I guess you would vote yes like me................*


I did, Edddie, I did ... in post #6 above.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh dear - I just shot myself in the foot!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Time to come out of the closet............. Banjo Lover


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Brilliant video, Ingélou, thank you for sharing!

I believe this thread should be renamed from 

"Would the world be better off without Banjo's?"

into

"Would the world be better off without some Banjo Players?"

it's in the fingers y'know.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Azol said:


> Brilliant video, Ingélou, thank you for sharing!
> 
> I believe this thread should be renamed from
> 
> ...


Can you play the balalaika also Azol?


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Nope.

Well, okay, if I had balalaika, I guess I would be able to pick the strings and make some pretty random sounds and noises. Would it qualify as playing or not depends on which composers you have been listening to lately


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Silly talk. Listen to Bela Fleck, and then report back. If you still don't like it, there is always ukulele as fallback.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

TalkingHead said:


> All I know and care about, EddieRUKV, is that Varèse never _ever_ wrote any god damned note for the banjo and he was right! I rest my case.


As far as I have been able to determine, neither did Varèse write for bagpipe or harmonica. Now I suppose you will ignore those instruments, as well. But somehow, life continues on the planet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2016)

znapschatz said:


> As fair as I have been able to determine, neither did Varèse write for bagpipe or harmonica. Now I suppose you will ignore those instruments, as well. But somehow, life continues on the planet.


Bagpipes I would also like to throw on the fire, but the harmonica? Never! Love what Ennio Morricone did with it in great cowboy Western classics by Sergio Leone...


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

TalkingHead said:


> Bagpipes I would also like to throw on the fire, but the harmonica? Never! Love what Ennio Morricone did with it in great cowboy Western classics by Sergio Leone...


How does that old wheeze go?  Something like: what is a perfect moment? When you toss a bagpipe into the trash can and it smashes the banjo already there. But I'm glad to hear you would spare the harmonica for Ennio Morricone 's sake. :lol:


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

At the right time, and in the right place, only a banjo will do -

Del McCoury Band's - Vincent Black Lightning 1952





And the same goes for bagpipes -

The Massed Pipes and Drums - Royal Edinburgh Military Tattoo





Wonderful to see so many Scots of all nationalities and races marching together. I guess being Scottish is just a state of mind.

Even in my neck of the woods we have a Scottish pipe band. Five individuals who fly the flag of Saint Andrew with pride, although none of them are actually Scottish, they are Scottish in spirit.

But seriously, who's going to march gallantly into the jaws of death behind an orchestra of massed banjos (it could be a winning strategy however, reducing the enemy to paroxysms of laughter, rendering them incapable of concentrating on the job at hand).

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Love Del and the Boys. Ronnie McCoury is one of my fave Mando players.

Bela Fleck is good if somewhat jazz based, His Wife Abigail Washburn is more roots folksy my kind of music. J D Crowe Is great too This Cd is one of my faves though. I learned Bluegrass fro playing allong with the Kenny Baker ( Fiddle) lp


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I can live with banjos but NOT bagpipes. Having to suffer the pipes on regular trips into Edinburgh has given me a hatred of the instrument akin to having to watch and listen to Jamie Oliver. Some Scottish people only like them cos they p*ss the English off so much. In reality, they hate them too


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

A true gentleman is one who can play the bagpipes—and doesn't.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> Bagpipes I would also like to throw on the fire, but the harmonica? Never! Love what Ennio Morricone did with it in great cowboy Western classics by Sergio Leone...


Your worst nightmare is about to come true, just click on the vid below enjoy .............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

znapschatz said:


> As fair as I have been able to determine, neither did Varèse write for bagpipe or harmonica. Now I suppose you will ignore those instruments, as well. But somehow, life continues on the planet.


Refer to my earlier post on page 1 but don't tell Varese- I'm a member of the underground secret Australian society BAA (Banjo's Anonymous Australia)...........


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Metairie Road said:


> At the right time, and in the right place, only a banjo will do -
> 
> Del McCoury Band's - Vincent Black Lightning 1952
> 
> ...


Now, that really caught my attention. What a great image! Can't get it out of my mind, like an ear worm. Hell, I'd do it. Thanks for the weird fantasy. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Your worst nightmare is about to come true, just click on the vid below enjoy .............


What I suspected, Eddie: like a pastor's dull Sunday hymn, no modulation. What a total headache! (Or rather: earache!)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> What I suspected, Eddie: like a pastor's dull Sunday hymn, no modulation. What a total headache! (Or rather: earache!)


Awful aint it............


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

'Scuse my ignorance.
Is a balalaika one of those wrap-around woolly hats or a sweet Greek pastry?
I'm asking for a friend, of course. I know it's a breed of dog.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Right on both counts. Is a banjo a bread of Dog too?


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Banjos rule






Got my tickets to see this lot in November


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Very cool with Aussie connection, think Angus would approve

wish I could play my Banjo like that!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

And now for the Banjo's Evil twin the Accordion...... nice when used properly but in the hands of evil Youtubers its a weapon. Listeners behold and beware protect your eyes and ears- don't say I didn't warn you and apologies to Ian Anderson and Jethru Tull and Fans thereof sorry Itullian - at least I didn't post it on your Jethro Tull fans here.......... thread hey! 

Ready.................. at least its short..............












PS its not me playing the Accordion honest......... before anyone asks!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone for some Banjo action


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

znapschatz said:


> Silly talk. Listen to Bela Fleck, and then report back. If you still don't like it, there is always ukulele as fallback.


I'm not a great banjo fan, but I saw Bela Fleck play 'The Impostor' (Concerto for Banjo and Orchestra) at a 'Celtic Connections' concert in Glasgow a few years ago and it was superb. It does help that he's rather a dishy gent


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Banjo, Accordian, and Bagpipe Symphony. (BAB Symphony for short)
16 First Banjos
10 Second Banjos
11 Accordians
5 Bagpipes
1 Timpani


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Capeditiea said:


> Banjo, Accordian, and Bagpipe Symphony. (BAB Symphony for short)
> 16 First Banjos
> 10 Second Banjos
> 11 Accordians
> ...


Pedants' Corner : it's accordiOn, and timpani is plural......:lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Without banjos, would the movie Deliverance ever been made?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

LezLee said:


> Pedants' Corner : it's accordiOn, and timpani is plural......:lol:


...will you be my full time grammer... grammor... grammar... grammur... grammir... teacher?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

*Would the world be better off without Banjos?*

Already been tried: Germany in the thirties, with their banjo burnings.

And we know where that led.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Will DT start banjo burning soon


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

LezLee said:


> Pedants' Corner : it's accordiOn, and timpani is plural......:lol:


That's accordian to you.


----------

